# New ways to get the job done : )



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

FYI,

We just came back from the ISS Show in Long Beach. Everything is changing very fast. After spending several days there we learned than half industry is behind and the the other half is coming out with new products  

What would you like to see be created??


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The automated machines are either toys or for high production. We are going to cut templates on our cutter and brush them in. $0 cost on investment other than materials.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

binki said:


> The automated machines are either toys or for high production. We are going to cut templates on our cutter and brush them in. $0 cost on investment other than materials.


Those machines are awesome if you're doing a ton of designs with multi colors in the same size stones, but I can't justify the cost. I love toys and would love to own one if I was totally rich, but I'm not. Plus I'm super anal about my stones and I sit for a minute with a lamp right over my workstation staring at the stones after I've brushed them in to make sure there aren't any defective ones. If one has a scratch or is cloudy at all, I throw it away. The machine puts them down so that it would be too hard to see the stones through the tape.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> Those machines are awesome if you're doing a ton of designs with multi colors in the same size stones, but I can't justify the cost. I love toys and would love to own one if I was totally rich, but I'm not. Plus I'm super anal about my stones and I sit for a minute with a lamp right over my workstation staring at the stones after I've brushed them in to make sure there aren't any defective ones. If one has a scratch or is cloudy at all, I throw it away. The machine puts them down so that it would be too hard to see the stones through the tape.


Very good point Stephanie. I haven't done this a lot but I do remove the bad stones. You can't do that is an automatic machine.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Not to mention that we can make the templates 2-3 times as fast as the cams machines. Also, the investment in a nice plotter has years of use for multiple purposes. What happens if next year the rhinestone craze is done? Hum? I have a $25,000 machine that can do what for me now? You have the plotter and you can start a sign business or just cut heat press vinyl. Lol not worth it to me.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

JAF said:


> Very good point Stephanie. I haven't done this a lot but I do remove the bad stones. You can't do that is an automatic machine.


That's why it's always difficult to answer people who ask me how long a transfer takes to make. If they just mean brushing them into place, that's one thing. But if they mean making sure it's perfect and ready to press, that's a different answer!
I pretend that every shirt is for myself to make sure I pay enough attention to each stone.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Guys... Just to update you on production speed ratio...

An average employee produces approximately 90 sheets of a 1 layer color transfer.
transfer size 12" x 16", 3200 rhinestones - ss-10, made on the worst quality rhinestones. 

They use the stencil system for rhinestones... is crazy.

Well they do screen printing without those OCTOPUS looking machines as well. 

Take care!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> That's why it's always difficult to answer people who ask me how long a transfer takes to make. If they just mean brushing them into place, that's one thing. But if they mean making sure it's perfect and ready to press, that's a different answer!
> I pretend that every shirt is for myself to make sure I pay enough attention to each stone.


I'm the same...if I wouldn't be proud to wear the design myself then it doesn't get shipped until it is. 

I think quality control is one of the most important parts in completing a design. You could have a really cool design but if it has poor quality or damaged rhinestone left in it then it's not so cool anymore. I carefully go over each of my designs and if a rhinestone stands out or just doesn't look right it gets pulled and replaced. I'm dumbfounded when I hear a design can be made and pressed in like under 3-4 minutes. How can this be? I don't even come close to that and I have never received a bag of rhinestones that were all perfect.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

With good quality control and replacement of rhinestones, we are getting 70 sheets per hour. On the big size transfers. 

Quality control of transfer is made on top view for crack on rhinestones.

A second quality control is made to assure all materials present glue on the flat back side of the rhinestone. 

Heat transfer tape white backing gets applied by the reverse in order to assure strong hold on the rhinestones. 

HEat pressing rate is usually 1 per minute when we ship to Nordstroms.

Ross and Marshalls.... faster than that...

I am doing a 20,000 pcs production for Target and we would not be able to reach prices in the US if we do not produce over 60 sheets an hour.

Hope this helps, but producing in the US still has advantages compared to CHINA!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> An average employee produces approximately 90 sheets of a 1 layer color transfer.
> transfer size 12" x 16", 3200 rhinestones - ss-10, made on the worst quality rhinestones.


90 sheets takes how long for the average employee?


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

1 hour for 90 sheets not Qualtity control on materials - 
1 hour for 70 sheets with quality control on entire transfer - Korean materials

The stencils are average 12" x 17". I will try to make a video next month once we finish with the high volume calls from the ISS show. Thanks God business is picking up!

It will be fun to make a little stencil battle on the next show, I am pretty sure Sandy will get the 1st place~!


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

novarhinestone said:


> I am doing a 20,000 pcs production for Target and we would not be able to reach prices in the US if we do not produce over 60 sheets an hour.
> 
> Hope this helps, but producing in the US still has advantages compared to CHINA!


Mark, what ARE the advantages for US production vs Chinese? I'm curious.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Quality is the only thing holding me back from purchasing a cams machine. 

Anal is a good thing when it comes to Rhinestone Transfers, or anything to do with Rhinestones, with all that sparkle things can be missed.

Which could result in a stone coming loose later for someone. if the glue is not perfect,, before you press.

I have also found good quality stones will have nice good glue, nice and round, and not broke facets, or glue caps that are not attached.

I also check each and every Transfer over 3 Times, before sending anything out the door. 

It is just the good way to do Business, 

The Cams or Robotic machines,, we could do the same thing with the rhinestone Transfers after they come off the machine, as then we could replace any broken stone or one that may be missing.

But i totally agree that Quality is always #1 for us


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

novarhinestone said:


> 1 hour for 90 sheets not Qualtity control on materials -
> 1 hour for 70 sheets with quality control on entire transfer - Korean materials
> 
> The stencils are average 12" x 17". I will try to make a video next month once we finish with the high volume calls from the ISS show. Thanks God business is picking up!
> ...



Congrats on the big order,, wooohooooooo
That totally rocks,, 
keep us posted on how it all goes,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

novarhinestone said:


> With good quality control and replacement of rhinestones, we are getting 70 sheets per hour. On the big size transfers.
> 
> Quality control of transfer is made on top view for crack on rhinestones.
> 
> ...




Mark,

What kind of machines are you using, ?
Thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

binki said:


> The automated machines are either toys or for high production. We are going to cut templates on our cutter and brush them in. $0 cost on investment other than materials.



Binki, 
If you need any help, let me know


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

sjidohair said:


> Mark,
> 
> What kind of machines are you using, ?
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure he said they have people making the transfers.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Mark,
> 
> What kind of machines are you using, ?
> Thanks


Yep,, I was wondering about the non octupus machines he was talking about,, 
what the process was..


----------

